# zarovnat



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
co znamená sloveso zarovnat v téhle větě?

Knihi stály na policích podél stěn pokoje, knihovna zarovnala i to jediné okno v místnosti.

Asi pokrýt?

Děkuju


----------



## jazyk

Myslím, že se knihovna opírala o stěnu, ale nejsem si jist.


----------



## winpoj

Zdar,

je to trochu neobvyklá formulace, ale s největší pravděpodobností to skutečně znamená, že knihovna to okno zakrývala.


Mimochodem pozor na "knihi" (h, ch, k, r, d, t, n).


----------



## .Lola.

Mně to zas tak neobvyklé nepřipadá: zarovnat něco knihami = zastavět to knihami (tak, že to okno nebylo vidět).


----------



## winpoj

Jistě - "zarovnat knihami" je obvyklé, ale "zarovnat knihovnou"?


----------



## .Lola.

To je pravda. To moc obvyklé není. 
Omlouvám se, nečetla jsem dost pečlivě.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc


----------

